# Chicken's Feathers Are Falling Out



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

I have two Red's who's feathers are falling out and they appear to be getting thin as well.

What could be causing this?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chances are good that they are molting if they haven't already done so.


----------

